# Taking multiple guns into the field?



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi All -
I'm looking for some clarity just to be sure I'm on the legal side. When I go hunting for small game, such as birds or squirrels, I'll be taking the .22 or the shotgun loaded with 7.5 or 8. Now, several times when I've been out during hunting hours, I've seen coyotes. If I see one while I'm out, I'd like to take it down. But a .22 will just p!ss it off, and birdshot will be a mangled mess no one wants to see.

I'd like to take my 9mm pistol with me for the yotes. I don't have a CCW, so I'd just open carry. I know this is not allowed while hunting for deer with a separate weapon. But am I allowed to carry a second firearm when deer gun/muzzy season is closed? 

I called ODNR and the kind lady was unable to clarify for me.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Call your game warden


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Assuming you are not intentionally hunting cayotes, are some kind of sniper, or taking rediculously long shots with the 9mm: A .22 RIFLE is probably just as deadly to a cayote at the same range a 9mm pistol would be and it would be much more accurate at distance. Just a thought....


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Carry just the 12 gauge and get some coyote shot for it.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

mickeysdad said:


> But a .22 will just p!ss it off.......


That's a myth that refuses to die.....I usually take a Savage Mk II .22 LR for coyote hunting. Last November I killed a 46 lbs coyote with a .22 in central Iowa. Most coyotes are half that size.

First shot usually sends them into a spin for several seconds. During that time fire 1-2 shots into their center of mass and you'll be fine.

That's assuming you're talking a .22 rifle. I wouldn't hunt them with a .22 pistol unless you wait until their really close range.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't intend on hurting feelings. Carry on.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, to put a point on my comment, that is high jacking the OP's thread, I was only talking about using the .22 rifle to kill a yote withing 50 to 75 yards, and not worrying about it's condition after an easily placed head shot. 

The OP's post lead me to believe that while hunting he comes across coyote from time to time and he would rather dispatch one then let it get to close. To be honest if he is not hunting Coyotes he will likely never cross one anyway because they will see, smell, and hear him long before they are too close.

However, if a coyote gets to within 50 to a max of 75 yards a .22 bullet to the head will kill a yote.and be far more accurate than a 9mm at the same distance (provided he does not hunt with a 9mm at that distance regularly


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have been checked b wardens while having 2 guns in the field. and there was not a problem,as long as your not breaking any other rules like having lead shot on you when/where its use is not permitted. or slugs when not permitted.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I had to step away from the computer for a while. I realize it's not common to come across yotes when not hunting them, but it's not unheard of here in Medina county. I've seen yotes within 50 yards while hunting (didn't have a clear shot with my bow), and saw one within 30 yards when I was going for a walk at a park. Even better, 8 years ago I was living in Wooster, took out my trash to the end of my driveway, looked up and there were two yotes trotting down the middle of my road. I could have hit them with a rock had I had one handy.

Anyways, I didn't realize a .22 was enough to dispatch them. I'll just use that then. I just wanted to be sure that whatever I used it was an ethical kill.

It'll be interesting to see if I get any close in the next few weekends. I'm going to be doing some squirrel hunting and I'm going to try out a distress call. Sure would be neat to get the kiddo a taxidermy project


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I believe** the law states that only one hunting implement can be carried at a time, here in Ohio (I will try to find corroborating documentation). The concealed carry law allows a defensive pistol to be carried while hunting with another implement. The law governing concealed carry while hunting specifically states that the concealed handgun (defensive pistol) cannot be used to shoot at, wound, or kill an animal.

I do not believe you are allowed to open carry a handgun, while hunting with another implement.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have posed the question to both an Ohio DOW Officer, and another LEO. Waiting on responses now.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

I talked with a wildlife officer and he said that if I were just hunting squirrels, it wouldn't be a problem. But if I were hunting birds it would be a problem because a handgun isn't legal for taking birds. He said that the best course of action, to avoid confusion and suspicion even in the best of cases, would be to not carry the handgun.

That being said, I'd like them to change things to allow a handgun to be open carried, or a CCW to be used on coyotes, when bow hunting for deer. Too many folks are having their downed deer taken by yotes.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The ultimate solution of being able to hunt with your concealed handgun is being worked on. Remember it took 8+ years to get straight walled rifles passed so don't expect anything soon.

In the interim, why not pick up a rifle/shotgun over & under combo gun? Several companies made or make them and they can usually be found used for pretty cheap. A .223/12 gauge combo seems ideal.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with the earlier post to just use the .22 within your comfort zone and, if carrying a shotgun, get some good yote rounds. The .22 is adequate at short range & I've personally killed several with mine.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

@ezbite, Your post disappeared but I'll respond anyway. 

I was not talking about hunting with a G23 or any CHL sized handgun specifically. As the law is written, if you handgun hunt and want to carry a concealed handgun, you need 2 handguns. One for each role since you can not use your CHL handgun for hunting. That is silly. I should be able to carry just my hunting sized handgun and be able to tuck it under my coat in a shoulder or chest rig where it will stay warm and toasty.

As a CHL we have a duty to notify we are carrying so I do not see a problem with what I propose.


----------

